# AIB Boorrow-to-Invest Fund



## Investor (1 Mar 2004)

I read in the Sunday Tribune that AIB are launching a fund with "only" a 47% chance of losing money.

Is this a joke?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (1 Mar 2004)

Sounds like another geared tracker bond?


----------



## Dogbert (5 Mar 2004)

*AIB Geared Tracker*

Certainly didn't take them long to get on the geared tracker bandwagon, having very aggressively rubbished the whole concept when a couple of competitors sold some as long ago as last December !!

I reckon they should win a prize for the least compelling financial services proposition of 2004 so far ... only a 47% chance of losing money !! Wonder if that'll be mentioned in the brochure. Has anyone seen any documentation, by the way ? I'm hearing that it's a recurring premium product (ie not a lump sum investment) which raises a number of interesting questions, if true.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (5 Mar 2004)

*AIB Precipice Bond*

I wonder what odds of losing money they calculated for the precipice bond which was the subject of the critical article in the _Tribune_ a few weeks ago. The Hobbit is taking up the cudgels on behalf of disgruntled customers, apparently. Watch this space.


----------



## 10romans (6 Mar 2004)

*are you sure?*

Where can I get more information on the AIB offering?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (6 Mar 2004)

*Re: are you sure?*

From Bank of Ireland I guess?


----------

